# Canine Osteopath in Surrey



## surreyosteo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi everyone - I am an animal osteopath and have just set up a new business in Guildford, Surrey. Osteopathy can be very helpful for a huge variety of problems ranging from stiffness and muscular problems to behavioural problems that are being caused by pain.

If anyone has any questions or would like to have their dog assessed please do contact me - I will give anyone a special discount if they mention 'Pet Forums'

Thanks

Sally 
07792 526642
[email protected]


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The Society of Osteopaths in Animal Practice


----------

